# tzeentch daemons



## Ork Mad (Sep 17, 2010)

hello there ,
i was wondering if anyone could help me as i have problems taking out a lot of war machines (especially the dwarf ones) in a tzeentch themed list (though maybe a small bit of khorn but none of the others) without resorting to a lot of screamers (as they break too easily and cost a lot).
Thanks in advanced for any help

Note: i like to use a lot of pink horrors and a lord of change/fateweaver

thanks again!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Screamers are about your only choice when it comes to mono-tzeentch... you have the choice of flying over a few of them time and again (which will take them out but might take a while) or charging and trying to kill the enemy before your T3 gets you killed.

An alternative would be a Tzeencth chariot... but I would massively advise against it.


----------



## Ork Mad (Sep 17, 2010)

so screamers are the only thing that are suitable to take out war machines in my list? even things like the organ gun?


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Chaos Furies, they are undivided and if you want to tzeench them up it opens the door for some impressive conversions. 

They fly and being strength 4, six of them can deal with most warmachine crew.


----------



## Ork Mad (Sep 17, 2010)

there still metal though, good idea though. any ideas for conversions?


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Ork Mad said:


> there still metal though, good idea though. any ideas for conversions?


One idea that seems tzeenchy - Have a horrors body popping out of the top of a "Magical" vortex.

Or if your looking for something really easy - daemonettes with the plastic gargoyle wings.


----------



## Ork Mad (Sep 17, 2010)

horrors poping out of a magical vortex sounds like a nice idea  now how to go about doing that??


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Just used milliput / green stuff to make the vortex's and use a few horror bodies and arms.


----------



## Ork Mad (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks very much for you help  

so what are the tactics for fielding/using furies for war machine hunting? how many should i have, should i have them in lots of small groups or a few large ones?

thanks again


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Small groups. And yes use them for war machine hunting, they aren't strong enough to for block units.


----------



## Ork Mad (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks for that, but what i ment to say was what is the best way of getting them to the war machines?
thanks


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

They fly... so 1 move out/along the flanks and then either charge or fly behind the enemy units to set up a charge.


----------



## Ork Mad (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks


----------



## NoPoet (Apr 18, 2011)

This is just me thinking aloud, but wouldn't a Tzeentch Herald with Master of Sorcery - Lore of Metal (Loremaster) do some damage? Or a Lord of Change whacking the war engine with a Staff of Change, auto-destroying it if it fails a Toughness test? The Lord of Change has S6 anyway, even its basic attacks would put a war machine and its crew back in the carry case for another day.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

You could choose Purple Sun as one of Fateweavers spells or pick up a herald with master of sorcery (death) and try to land it on the gun because im pretty sure that warmachines auto-fail initiative tests


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

There simply are not enough good models for a single chaos god themed army to be competitive in WHFB. WHFB requires a balance of units in the army and the DoC army book was written such that the balance is achieved only by having a mix of units from the different chaos gods. In a 2500 point battle, I've used as many as three units of 7 chaos furies each and then run 2 single fiends as well to hunt war machines and deal with smaller units/threats. The furies also are okay in going after skirmishers and fast cav and are worthwhile and very flexible as flying skirmishers to block and redirect units you really need to delay and divert. The single fiends can be very effective going after skirmishers and fast cav with their M, S, T, I and A stats. 

Furies are nice in that they don't panic and don't break, but, if they lose combat, with their low leadership, they will pop unless you are very lucky on the daemonic instability test or have a flying general within range of them.

BTW If you equip a wizard with master of sorcery and lore of shadow, then getting off pit of shades and hitting the war machine on the scatter will auto-kill the war machine. But those are a lot of ifs and even my lvl 4 sac dagger dark elf sorceress cannot be reasonably assured of pushing through such a spell againts good dwarf and empire armies because of their magic defenses and the scatter.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If you're not adverse to stretching it abit, you could always go for the best unit (IMHO) in the list - Fiends. M10, they're very likely to get a second turn charge, and have the ability to rip the crew apart when they get there.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Vaz said:


> If you're not adverse to stretching it abit, you could always go for the best unit (IMHO) in the list - Fiends. M10, they're very likely to get a second turn charge, and have the ability to rip the crew apart when they get there.


Seconded... took one to a tournie recently and only 1 of my opponents hard artillery but the fiend was excellent at taking them down! The other games though it was a little pointless


----------

